# Auto automatic gear box on Fiat 2.8l ducatto base vehicle



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have bought a N + B Arto 2002 on a fiat ducatto base. It has a auto 4 speed box

Has anyone got or had one?

What is the switch to the left of the shifter which has a W and - sign on it.

What are these boxes like ... any problems +ve points. 

I have to say it is really smooth to drive.

Steve


----------



## Bryansdad (Aug 24, 2010)

*Automatic gearbox*

Just bought a Hymer B544 2002 on a Fiat Ducato 2.8 chasis with auto gearbox. The big W to the left stands for Winter mode and I understand it uses 2nd gear to pull away from a standing start thus avoiding wheelspin on ice in 1st gear.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Steve

I have had this box in my camper from new (7 years) and I am really impressed with it. I have never had to pull away in winter mode though but did try it when I first got it and as said above, it starts in second gear.

I usually average close on 25 mpg which I think is quite good for a torque converter auto pulling the best part of 3700 kg for most of the time.

As well as saving a 'shed load' of money, the other reason for importing the camper was to have the auto box as it was only fitted on LHD vehicles.


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*arto*

Thanks guys. I have still not really used the van, still waiting for the better weather. 
The previous owner states that he got about 22 to the gallon. My previous Arto which was virtually the same vehicle, but a manual 5 speed box, got better than 24 to the gallon. ( provided I kept bellow 65mph) I know hymer 544 is slighty shorter vehicle. A hymer 644 is virtually the same vehicle weight, length, and internal layout, fixtures and fittings as an arto. ( made by the same manufacturer) I just wonder is the Arto is slightly less airodynamic.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Full Auto's CAN be thirsty depending on how they are driven, the trick is to always use a light throttle foot. 

Only floor it if you have to. By being gentle you will get much better MPG. Also stick to 50 -55 MPH much faster and you will need a disproportionate amount of throttle opening (much higher fuel consumption) for very little increase in speed. Its all down to how wind resistance increase with speed. I think its something like the resistance increases by the square of the speed or something such like. Thats why the Bugatti Veyron needed some collosal power increase from its "basic" model (100's of BHP) to increase its top speed by about 10 MPH 

It always amazes me when I am on a motorway (at about 55 which is my "I'm on holiday so not in any sort of rush" speed) the number of MH's that come hammering past me at warp factor 10 !! they must have more dosh than sense :roll: :roll: 

Just experiment with your cruising speed and see how you get on !! 

Remember you can save time OR money Never both


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

For better mpg, forget your speedo and use the rev counter.

Most diesel engines have maximum torque at around 1800 rpm. This however is a bit low for good mpg.

I work off 2000 rpm in 5th gear, which gives me about the same speed as a HGV. I can comfortably cruise (like MrPlodd) at a comfortable speed. It is surprising how enjoyable it can be at this speed as opposed to constantly checking mirrors and keeping on your toes when you are motorway driving in a car.


----------

